# 20 Things Guys Do



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup ... pretty accurate ... how many of these do you think apply to you???


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

What a bunch of crap. I don't even use Facebook.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

18/20.

4 of these already this morning.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

2/20 in my lifetime.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL!

Hmmm

#5
#7
#8
#9
#10
#11
#13
#14
#16
#18
#19

11/20


----------



## roggin (Jul 29, 2015)

18/20.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep that list is basically my daily/weekly routine.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Why did they have to give away The Nod?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

The first time my BF did No. 17, I laughed my azz off. He looked adorable.

And, just like a kid who discovers something that makes you laugh, he did it ad nauseum. And I laughed every.single.time. Because I'm a good GF like that. :smile2:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Sometimes I like to get fancy with #17 and kick it over my head behind me into the hamper. It's like being a combination of a ninja and Shaq.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

5. No.....not ALL of them.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

#15 just happened ...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> #15 just happened ...


Now you're just being corny.



sorry


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey, guys--not to burst your collective bubble, but... we know about these. All of them


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

They forgot the most important one,

Scratch your nether region and then sniff your hand to make sure if it's going to stink. EVEN though you've done it a millions times and 99.9% of the time it did stink. But, it could be that .1% that it might not stink at all......


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

18 / 20..... must add while peeing, I would "bomb" the cigarette butts in toilet.

After watching all the WW2 movies, it was a given


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pfft. I'm a chick and I've done many . . . er, I mean a few . . . of the things on that list. 

No way am I telling which.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Is 5. really true? I work a second job with only guys and this makes me.... nervous. And, if I'm the only girl, do they talk about me? They're a couple years older than me and I'm very "feminine" looking. They are, aren't they. ugh.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> Is 5. really true? I work a second job with only guys and this makes me.... nervous. And, if I'm the only girl, do they talk about me? They're a couple years older than me and I'm very "feminine" looking. They are, aren't they. ugh.


Relax. They're all thinking it, but they're probably just evolved enough to not be talking about it. Unless they're all tipping pints at a pub, then it might come up.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think it varies a lot. I've never talked about women at work in a sexual way with other men. 

I generally try to avoid fantasizing about women at work - it seems inappropriate for a work environment. The only women I know that I do fantasize about are ones that have intentionally flirted a bit with me. 




stephscarlett said:


> Is 5. really true? I work a second job with only guys and this makes me.... nervous. And, if I'm the only girl, do they talk about me? They're a couple years older than me and I'm very "feminine" looking. They are, aren't they. ugh.


----------

